

Ask HN: what sample apps I can build while learning a web programming framework? - a_alakkad

I&#x27;m always get confused with this:<p>I want to learn some kind of framework, let&#x27;s say Laravel, but I don&#x27;t have any idea for app in my mind to work on it while learning the framework!<p>So, any suggestions on what kind of sample apps I can build while learning a web programming framework?<p><i>Ofcourse I don&#x27;t want the boring blog sample!</i> :)
======
akg_67
If you need mini projects/apps to build, check out Craigslist, oDesk, Elance
and other sites, that post projects by people looking to hire freelance
developers, for the projects in your framework/language. Trim the ideas down
to the size of mini project. And, then figure out how you can implement a bare
bone MVP on your own using the web framework you are learning.

I recently met a guy who put out a micro site for time zone conversion that he
built as exercise while learning web development. He was surprised how many
visitors started to come and use his micro site. Since then he has developed
100s of micro sites as part of learning and all supported by ads. It generates
him nice chunk of change for the amount of effort he put in.

------
nareshv
Instead of answering what you are looking for, let me try to give some leads.

For few minutes, try to disconnect yourself from facebook, mobile, etc. Grab a
coffee or your favorite drink. See what are the things that you wished
would've been better. Lemme give some random thoughts.

1\. oh, my brother always forgets to buy fruits on friday. may be i should
write small webapp which will take list of things to buy and reminds him on
friday morning. 2\. I love, when my friends playing cricket every weekend. May
be we should record all the good pics/scores and record them somewhere, so
that it will be a good thing to look at later. 3\. I am always running out of
money. may be i should record what i am spending on and get a report of it at
the end of week/month, so that i can plan my expenditure accordingly.

remember, that every thing that needs to be built, requires few idle minutes
to think about the problem, write down the things we want, design(how-it-
should-look) it, code(make-it-work) it (Code is always the last and the most
exiting thing!)

Hope you got some idea.

Now go have some fun !

------
eswat
How about a to-do list? (sort of joking, though it’s a nice and quick way to
evaluate different languages and frameworks[1])

Do you have a simple problem you think building a simple web app could fix?
Example: if you take public transit, consider making an app that fetches the
schedule for a stop entered by the user. My first forays into learning
programming were just scratching my own itch using technology.

Good luck!

[1] [http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

------
mattwritescode
Why not take an exiting app and recreate it (whilst in the process of making
it better).

------
jesusmichael
hello world?

